# Opened a facebook fan page



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Feel free to post and share on your own facebook pages, the more people who see these guys and girls needing forever homes the better!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/German-Shepherd-Rescues/314339771420?v=wall

Just trying to do my part!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

became a fan! Thanks!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Me too!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

yay! I got my first bit of help from the fanpage!!!

received this morning:
I contacted some of my rescue friends and they are also spreading the word. Jerry and I help out with rescues as much as we can. We do transports and have 7 dogs of our own.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks!
I just became a fan too, I don't know how to use FB that well still learning.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for joining! I love FB! I am a tad too addicted I think...thank God it will eventually get warm again so I go outside all day!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

cool


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Georgia did you create it ?


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

i did.







Its just a small page to help spread the word to a slightly bigger network with urgent and non urgent dogs listed here.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

aww shucks.


----------

